
Prediction market Augur says GOP loses the house but keeps Senate - ilanhz
https://decryptmedia.com/2018/11/05/augurs-prediction-gop-loses-the-house-but-keeps-senate/
======
pretfood
This is make or break for Augur I reckon.

------
slappyjoe2000
1,000 users. Not too shabby.

